# Ultegra Di2 Upgrade or Mechanical DA9000 Group or Wait for Upcoming 11sp Ultegra DI2



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey All, 

I need your help in deciding a few things. I currently am on a 2013 mechanical groupset. I test rode my wife's ultegra di2 on her new pinarello. I really like how the shifting is with the di2 system, but at the same time do like the feel of mechanical. Something to note is that I ride a lot in the hills and do a significant climbing on my normal training rides, anywhere from 1500 - 4000 feet of climbing. 

Since the DA9000 groupset is new and it appears that groupset release cycles are 4 years. Is it better to get DA9000 compared to the current Ultegra DI2 or should I just wait for new ultegra DI2? 

Or just ride the Ultegra Di2 now since it's just a $1200 upgrade and eventually move these components to my next bike when I picked up a new bike. 

Any thoughts would be great! I have read a bunch of comparison threads throughout this forum and other forums and just wanted any new additional insight that people may have or experiences similar to mine. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

I love the feel of the Di2, especially since it can shift easily under load going uphill. 
Do we know when the new ultegra di2 is due out? 11 speed is great. But as some forum users have stated you can also mix and match the Ultegra with the new DA Di2 to make it 11speed. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the new DA di2. I was missing the mechanical feel at first but then after a few more rides, I love it and would not go back to mechanical. The best part is the multi-shift. I have it set on unlimited. Love it.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

VKW said:


> I have the new DA di2. I was missing the mechanical feel at first but then after a few more rides, I love it and would not go back to mechanical. The best part is the multi-shift. I have it set on unlimited. Love it.


2nd. Not regretting my Ultegra Di2 Upgrade with Multishift one bit and my other bike has Super Record.


----------

